# Honda Rancher starter won't engage



## Fishous (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm working on my dad's *2005 Honda Rancher ES*. Originally the electric starter didn't work, so I troubleshot that down to the starter, pulled it, and found one of the brushes corroded. Fixed that and reinstalled.

Now *the starter turns spins quite nicely, but it is not engaging and does not seem to be turning over the motor*. *The hand recoil starter works fine*.

Is there something that makes this engage the flywheel or something?

I reached in with a finger and turned the plastic gear, and did not feel any gaps in that.


----------



## jerryriggin (Jan 5, 2011)

the solenoid engages the starter to the flywheel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishous (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, so I figured it out. When I put the starter back together, I reversed the outer case (stator), so the starter was turning backwards.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I did the same thing on my son's quad. Thank goodness for the internet or I probably never would have figured it out!


----------

